
New Experimental Dropbox release (Build 1.3.16) - GilK
http://forums.dropbox.com/topic.php?id=54227&replies=224
======
sskates
Wow, the list of issues really highlights how much polish had to go into the
product to get rid of edge cases.

They care about stuff like: "The Galaxy Nexus takes a lot of time to connect
on OS X because it likes to pretend that every image on the device is a
photograph. We now estimate how long it's going to take and show you that in
the progress bar but it's usually in the order of minutes. We're working to
see if this can be improved".

That's some serious dedication to a good user experience.

------
ranit8
Some people had to wait for a while before actually getting the space bonus. I
only got mine this morning.

This link redirects to the topic with the latest beta version:
<http://forums.dropbox.com/forum-build.php>

------
GilK
If are you having problems getting any extra space, go here
<https://www.dropbox.com/help/287>

And if you just need an invite, register here <http://db.tt/hHPGL2G>

------
GilK
Experimental Dropbox release (Build 1.3.16)

Get an invite here <http://db.tt/5a9mHMz>

-Support AVCHD (Note: most of these devices need to be plugged in using PC mode for this to work.)

-Fix Finder crash in 10.7.3

-Don't autoupdate while photo import is happening

-Better UI responsiveness while Importing

-On install wait for file transfers to finish before restarting Windows Explorer.

-Fix missing msvcr71.dll issue

-Offer to install Autoplay proxy on first restart after autoupdate.

-Other small fixes

~~~
kdommeyer
A referral link to Dropbox.com hidden behind a URL shortener. :/
Unfortunately, I don't have enough karma to downvote you. Hopefully someone
else will oblige.

~~~
nieve
I think it should have been prominently labelled as a referral link, but in
GilK's defense the URL shortener is Dropbox's own one and that's what all
their referral links look like. I don't think you _can_ visually distinguish a
referral links from a file sharing link.

~~~
kdommeyer
That's barely a defense since it just links to dropbox.com, not to an
invitation as he claims. It's clearly intended to deceive.

